# Wanting to build a bandsaw mill



## mmosh1014 (May 29, 2012)

Hello all, I am looking into building a bandsaw mill and I have a opportunity to get a 5hp 3450 rpm electric motor for a very good price. I have been doing a little research and have seen that when using an electric motor you can use a smaller HP then when using a gas. Any opinions would be helpful.


----------



## stevem2 (Jun 13, 2010)

FWIW:

If it's a hobby mill your 5hp electric might be OK but if you get serious with sawing you'll be way under powered. 

Electric motors also tie you to a power source so it won't be mobile.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

the parts i looked at were way expensive. and steel is goin up. i have decided to just buy one when i can


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this is cool*


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

I could probably scrounge the lion's share of the parts up to build one of my own but I have no where near the expertise and skill to actually put it all together. That one welding class I took 2 years ago....yeah, not gonna cut it. Oh and yeah, might need and actual welding machine. /sigh...one expensive project at a time. I'd love to put a 25hp beast electric motor off a rock crusher conveyor on one, lol. Finding one would not be an issue. Finding one that works....another story. Crap, now you have me thinking....

Mosh, there are quite a few videos on youtube of folks that have made their own and how they did it are all over the map. Probably good for some ideas.


----------



## stevem2 (Jun 13, 2010)

You can buy a kit from Linn Lumber in Oregon at any stage of construction you want.

http://linnlumber.com


----------



## Faceted rock (Jan 13, 2011)

Horatio said:


> I could probably scrounge the lion's share of the parts up to build one of my own but I have no where near the expertise and skill to actually put it all together. That one welding class I took 2 years ago....yeah, not gonna cut it. Oh and yeah, might need and actual welding machine. /sigh...one expensive project at a time. I'd love to put a 25hp beast electric motor off a rock crusher conveyor on one, lol. Finding one would not be an issue. Finding one that works....another story. Crap, now you have me thinking....
> 
> Mosh, there are quite a few videos on youtube of folks that have made their own and how they did it are all over the map. Probably good for some ideas.


I in Russia with 1999 made ​​several thousands of different sawmills and is ready to help you. but I will help you, provided that you make the machine exactly as my drawings and then tell about it.


----------



## Faceted rock (Jan 13, 2011)

I forgot to say, I only do the curves band sawmill


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Here's another build


----------

